

Say no to end to end tests - libso
http://googletesting.blogspot.com/2015/04/just-say-no-to-more-end-to-end-tests.html

======
EugeneOZ
I can't believe it was written by Google engineer... It's like promoting of
approach "my module works" \- when you use unit-tests only, everything can
work fine but not in collaboration. How it's not obvious for that Google
engineer? I'm sure it even sounds offensive for a lot of Google engineers,
especially for those who work on e2e-testing tools. See how many downloads one
of them have in npm:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/protractor](https://www.npmjs.com/package/protractor)

It's the most awful article what can be found in that blog.

------
technion
Why does it have to be Unit Tests vs. End-to-End Tests, as opposed to, "a few
end to end tests can compliment comprehensive unit tests"?

